# explorer.exe error



## domenyck (Nov 2, 2004)

the windows explorer error: 
"explorer.exe has generated errors and will be closed by Windows."
"You will need to restart the program."
"An error log is being created."

I get the explorer.exe error when use right mouse click to use menu for (e.g. properties, copy, paste etc) on a hard drive or folders in my computer or windows explorer.

i've discovered if i do properties on floppy drive or optical drive with no media in it and leave the properties window open then all explorers work fine. 
however when I close the properties window explorer.exe starts crashing next time it used.
If there is media in the floppy drive or rom drive then the properties doesn't prevent explore.exe crashing. 

My system:
mother board: asus k8v se deluxe
CPU: anthlon 64 3200
RAM: 2 times 512meg
tv card: visionplus visiondtv ter
os: windows 2000 with service pack 4 and latest updates.

Around the time that explorer.exe first began crashing I had installed proview digital tv tuner card and a sata drive.

i removed and uninstalled the tv tuner card and rebooted pc and this didn't fix the problem with explorer.exe

i have run up-to-date avg, lavasoft-adaware, spybot, spysweeper and have kerio installed.

I decided to reinstall windows 2000 using the original cd and did it as an update.
this did not fix the problem.

I had an image of my c: drive of 5 weeks ago when everything was working fine.
i removed the sata hard disk that i recently installed.
i also disconnected a secondary hard disk.
with the tv card removed i installed this image on to my c: drive.
this still didn't correct the explorer problem.

is it a hardware fault that is causing explorer to act up as i have as far as i can see eliminated it as a software fault.
could it be the bios that is causing the problem.

the last thing i tested was to disconnect the dvd/cd rom drives and i got the following error:
"ElbyCheck has detected a corrupt Filter Driver PxHelp20!"

"This driver will prevent your CD-ROMS to work properly."
"Remove corrupt driver from Registry?"
i turned off pc. re-connected the dvd/cd rom drives and the cd-roms error message ceases.
I don't think this has anything to do with the explorer.exe error but maybe it does.


----------



## greyknight17 (Jul 1, 2004)

Welcome to TSF.

Does it have any other information associated with it? If there is a 'Click here for more information' link, click on it and post what it says there.


----------



## blmbrsm (Oct 13, 2004)

Set up the computer with all of the hardware and software and then reinstall Explorer.exe by extracting it from your OS cdrom. When it asks if you want to overwrite the existing file say yes.


----------



## davesino (Nov 18, 2004)

*Explorer.exe error*

I too have noticed that explorer.exe crashes when ever I right-click folders and drives. I have systematically disabled one program/service at a time, and when I disabled SpySweeper, explorer.exe no longer crashed. I then went into the options of Webroots spysweeper, and disabled the 'Add Sweep for Spyware to Windows Explorer Context Menu' option and retried right-clicking. Explorer.exe never crashes anymore, and SpySweeper is still installed and running. 
If you don't have SpySweeper installed, perhaps its the AVG right-click context menu add-in (or similar program), thats causing explorer to crash.
Hope this might help others... Dave 




domenyck said:


> the windows explorer error:
> "explorer.exe has generated errors and will be closed by Windows."
> "You will need to restart the program."
> "An error log is being created."
> ...


----------



## beavis (Nov 23, 2004)

I'm having the same problem with explorer.exe and nothing is fixing it. Mine happened after installing a new update of yahoo's tool bar anti spy. So how do you disable the AVG right-click context menu add-in??


----------



## davesino (Nov 18, 2004)

*Explorer.exe error*

Hi there.

What you do is right-click the AVG icon in your task bar, and select 'AVG Control Center'. (I have AVG version 7.0)

Once that launches, you click on 'services' (up on menu bar), and then select 'Administrator Options'.

When that opens, scroll down to 'AVG Control Center', and uncheck 'Modify settings of shell extension component', and click 'OK'.

If Explorer now doesn't crash, then you've found the cause. If it still crashes, then the process of elimination continues.

Dave



beavis said:


> I'm having the same problem with explorer.exe and nothing is fixing it. Mine happened after installing a new update of yahoo's tool bar anti spy. So how do you disable the AVG right-click context menu add-in??


----------



## domenyck (Nov 2, 2004)

*It works!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Hi Dave,

Thank you very much for your excellent advice regarding my explorer.exe error.
Yes, i was running spy sweeper. I've done the change that you recommended and explore.exe is now working fine.

Thank you very much.

Domenyck


----------



## Xlaits (Nov 13, 2008)

I have AVG 8.0 . My Explorer keeps crashing when I open 'My Documents.' I have important files in there. The window acts normal, until I click 'sent report.' What do I do?


----------

